# Anyone got a spare few grand?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.victoriaarduino.com/theresia/


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This is on my things to buy list - one day!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

that's nearly as ugly as the vesuvius


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Heard it comes flat packed and you assemble it like a piece of Origami...which is what it looks like.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> that's nearly as ugly as the vesuvius


I like it!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't like the look of it all but it would be perfect in a corner of the galley of my super yacht.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like a space ship or one of those stealth anything they build. I prefer more curves.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shame it looks so arty farty. the internals are serious


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Looks like a space ship or one of those stealth anything they build. I prefer more curves.


Saucy.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You do not know how close I came to buying it. After serious talk with myself, the sensible side won I am glad to say!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> You do not know how close I came to buying it. After serious talk with myself, the sensible side won I am glad to say!


I think you should buy it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think you should buy it


so did I, for a minute, then I just thought every time you look in the mirror you would think daft twat..........would lose a fortune and probably destroy what reputation I have. It is the sort of thing to admire for a distance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> so did I, for a minute, then I just thought every time you look in the mirror you would think daft twat..........would lose a fortune and probably destroy what reputation I have. It is the sort of thing to admire for a distance!


I think you should buy it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think you should buy it


Behave.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Behave.


Won't , can't make me ....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think you should buy it


Them sell it to me for £300


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> that's nearly as ugly as the vesuvius


It's nowhere near as ugly... But it's still ugly


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think you should buy it


He can join you in The ugly club then


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> He can join you in The ugly club then


And their machines...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Won't , can't make me ....


WHAT IS WRONG WITH SAYING,

'YOU DONT MAKE MONKEYS, YOU BREED THEM?'

If someone has modded that, please explain your rationale


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Should have called it the "Hatton Garden"


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I like the look of the machine , but one question, where's the lever ??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

why has this post been modded again. if the post needs modding, explain your actions as I am obviously stupid to understand


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting thread on the Machine.

Please let's keep it that way.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

dfk41 said:


> why has this post been modded again. if the post needs modding, explain your actions as I am obviously stupid to understand


A PM is on its way (as you typed this post)

At least give me a chance to send you a PM!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

received and answered. for those interested, I have suggested that if a post is to be modded, it would be correct and right to tell the offender why, and if this is a matter of opinion, to gather the facts from both sides before making a ruling


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Like some rad concept car that probably won't ever grace our roads, this machine, too me anyway, looks like something dreamt up to feature on the side in say a futuristic sci-fi movie!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back on track, if this does everything that it claims, then it is very interesting. Only Arduino could come up with something like this. It reminds me of a concept car

I should have read the previous post!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

dfk41 said:


> received and answered. for those interested, I have suggested that if a post is to be modded, it would be correct and right to tell the offender why, and if this is a matter of opinion, to gather the facts from both sides before making a ruling


This is standard policy. However, as a call came in from overseas that I had to deal with a PM could not be sent instantly. Further posts were added during this period these further posts were moderated.

There will be times when posts are modded and we cannot PM (such as when we are all out and about - but usually you will receive a PM within an hour or so, or when I have had a chance to review if the mods place the post into moderation for my review.


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone who buys one deserves it!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I really like the look of it and think it's reminiscent to a bialetti moka pot


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I feel the same as I did last time this machine was discussed. The obvious asymmetrical nature of it really puts me off. I know most machines are asymmetrical but something about the design of this one makes me think they really should have made it symmetrical.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

> The system that improves expresso extraction
> 
> We developed a new extraction system, the High Efficiency Extraction System (HEES). HEES enhances the aroma of each coffee blend in the cup because it transfers all the splendid and creamy substances right through the new extraction system. The repeatability of results and persistence of the crema are the main advantages of this technology that corrects tamping errors arising from an inexperienced hand, ensuring a perfect espresso.


This makes me think the machine isn't meant for prosumers but wealthy consumers.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

bronc said:


> This makes me think the machine isn't meant for prosumers but wealthy consumers.


With a super yacht&#8230;.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd have it in the garage so I can have a flat white while I ensure 'the help' are valeting the Lambo to my high standards.

Plebs. (cheeky wink and in no way meant in the way that Andrew Mitchell would have meant it, if he had actually said it or perhaps did say it...I lost track)


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Not a fan unfortunately, they've tried too hard on the design, if it was more conventional in design the impressive internals would interest me more


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

looks designed and built by computer,:bad:there old athema leve hammered dual metal, gorgeous, if only they had that in single.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

It is a bit too chavvy looking for me


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You'll be jealous when Westwood had installed this and an R120 in my lowered day-glow pink Corsa.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think whoever designed this, must've had a Rubik's snake as a kid..


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hideous if you ask me. Much prefer the look of a rocket or alex!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was on holiday when this was originally posted. Jeez...I haven't seen styling like that since The Buck Rodgers TV series.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Having re read the blurb does @froggystyle need to swap out his R58?

John


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

There is a much older machine which shares much of the same styling.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was on holiday when this was originally posted. Jeez...I haven't seen styling like that since The Buck Rodgers TV series.


Showing your age a bit there mate, at least you didn't say Metal Mickey


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Metal Mickey might have looked better


----------

